
RED is making a $1,200 smartphone with a ‘holographic display’ - goeric
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/7/6/15929212/red-hydrogen-one-smartphone-price-specs-release
======
yladiz
I don't think I'd consider buying this. Beyond my apprehension on possible
build quality problems (RED hasn't made phones before?), gimmickness (are
there many applications of 3D or holographic content for a phone, and would
developers actually develop for it?), beyond it probably using Android, and
beyond the very high price, would the camera be worth it compared to my
iPhone? I can get some pretty great shots on my iPhone and I know it well
enough to play with its weaknesses -- its bad low light performance, its bad
color capture/profile, especially with halogen lights, and its bad grain --
and if I really wanted significantly better pictures I'd just take my DSLR
with me (the only time this happens is if I'm going on a special trip because
I hate carrying it). From the document they released [1], I would guess their
target market is RED camera users anyway, so maybe it's not meant for me.

Also, the document is weird. It seems like it was copied from some blog post
because one of the sections says, "I can also assure you," even though the
document it's "written" by anyone in particular.

1:
[http://downloads.red.com/hydrogen.pdf](http://downloads.red.com/hydrogen.pdf)

------
samcat116
I wonder who they think will buy this initial batch? Its obvious they don't
have the ability to produce these things in any sort of high capacity. Are
they only expecting existing RED owners to buy them as some sort of companion
or accessory? It seems to have the POGO pins on the back like the EPIC has for
mounted accessories. Other than that theres so little info to go off of that I
don't see anyone else buying them, especially at that price.

